# Yeast infection?



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I know I've seen this somewhere in here, but for the life of me, I can't find the thread.
I'm afraid my Murphy has a yeast issue in his ears. We've done the mite treatment for a couple weeks, I clean them at least two or three times a week. But he keeps shaking and they keep secreting black goo. Not super stinky, but just beginning to get a bit funky.
It obviously hurts him when they are being cleaned, as he does wimper a bit.
I know I read somewhere on here that Monostat will help. But I don't recall how much to use, or how often.
Anybody have an answer for me?
Thanks in advance!
Btw, we have changed their food over to grain free a couple weeks ago. As I think their old food was the cause.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Any fungicide at least 2x -3x a day. Just use as much as you can put in there. It won't hurt him.
If you have some nystatin onhand use it. It would work best, but it is a script.
After you get it cleaned up a little, pour rubbing alcohol in his ears at least 1-2 times a week to keep yeast growth down. It is recurrent and will come back, so you have to keep the growth under control. Alcohol will kill it.
And any dog ear problem like that is much more likely to be yeast than mites. Always assume yeast first. 
Some people cut out grains to control it. But it is caused by a systematic candida infection, so cutting down on carbs can help. It won't eliminate it though. If the dog has it, he has it system wide, and it just shows up in the ears.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.
I loaded his ears up pretty well with monostat as that's what we could get at the store without a script. So 2-3x a day, got it. I'm wondering, would feeding him yogurt help as well?
We are planning on getting them, him and his sister, onto a raw diet soon. But until then I'll make a point of watching their carb intake too.
Thanks again.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

hercsmama said:


> I'm wondering, would feeding him yogurt help as well?
> We are planning on getting them, him and his sister, onto a raw diet soon. But until then I'll make a point of watching their carb intake too.
> Thanks again.


Yes. But it won't kill out all the yeast. I think dannons is the only one that actually uses acidophiles now? If you want, simply buying acidophiles capsules and opening them over food would accomplish the same thing. I think they run about $5 for a month's worth at WM in their brand. Those are pill, so you would crush them or hide in a hotdog.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks! I'll pick some up today.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Look up Blue Powder Ear RECIPE on the Net and us eif aggressively. The Gentian Violet is a natural killer of yeast but ti stains everything purple so use it outside and let him run around to drain it out of the ears. I use it any time my dogs get an infection and it works lovely!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

HOTW said:


> Look up Blue Powder Ear RECIPE on the Net and us eif aggressively. The Gentian Violet is a natural killer of yeast but ti stains everything purple so use it outside and let him run around to drain it out of the ears. I use it any time my dogs get an infection and it works lovely!


Gentian Violet is miraculous with yeast, but HOTW is so right. It stains badly. You can get it at any natural food or drug store. It should not be as expensive as otc things like monistat.

If it happens repeatedly I would switch to a grain free food.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!
I have them grain free, really want to go raw, but it's just not practical right now.
Thanks again!


----------

